# My dog has ingested little worms HELP!!!



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi 

My dogs have been very sneaky and have been drinking out of dirty rain water (it has been sat there for 2 weeks, my friend uses it to water her venus fly trap!!) this water contains tiny little red worms/larvae, both dogs have had diarrehea (sp?) one more than the other.

Have phoned the vet but he hasnt heard of them. Am taking him in but don't know whether they'll take this seriously or not, even though he has been ill on and off for 2 weeks. My male dog has also had blood in his stools, that has gone now but he still has very runny, very smelly stools.

Does anyone know if these worms are harmful to dogs?!? I think they are called Chironomidae larvae, I'm unsure on this though, they tiny and red!!

If anyone has advice it would be great!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

They sound like blood worms - midge larvae. I know the worms don't carry disease but no idea if they are harmful when ingested, sorry. Some humans have acute allergic reactions but you would have seen one very quickly if you were going to (if animals are even affected that way). Useless, aren't I?


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Sound like blood worms ( just what we nickname them) I doubt they are a problem. But the water I imagine is bacteria laden and could cause problems. I know dogs are usually bombproof eating and drinking all sorts of gross stuff. However, the young old and ill all have a less capable imune system so could get ill from drinking it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Blood worms are often used to feed fish and for bait, they are the larvae of a type of midge as you said chironomidae larvae.

On checking it seems that they can transfer samonella bacteria and possibly other types of bacteria, which would explain the foul smelling diarrhoea.

Survival of Salmonella enterica in Freshwater and Sediments and Transmission by the Aquatic Midge Chironomus tentans (Chironomidae: Diptera)

Seems the Bloodworms can cause allergys too.
Bloodworm Allergies | eHow.com although this seems to be skin and breathing probs.

My money would be possible bacteria infection from them of the water, with stinking foul diarrhoea tbh


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

trixiemixy said:


> Thanks
> 
> Hopefully the vet will fix it


She will likely need antibiotics, might be an idea to take a fecal sample too, or at least ring in the morning and ask if you should bring one in, although three day fecals are usually better.


----------

